# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Tyrehl (29. Mai 2012)

Hätte jemand einen Diablo 3 Gästepass zu vergeben? Ich würde das Spiel gerne erst selbst ausprobieren, bevor ich es mir kaufe.
LG


----------

